# Montreal



## westrougers (Apr 21, 2007)

I a going to Montreal next week for one night and need to be near Concordia Univerity. Can anyone suggest a good, reasonably priced hotel? Best I can find with 3 stars is Hotel du Fort at Cdn $92 + tax which I located on Expedia.ca. THis is a good hotel but I stayed there in March for $80.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## BarCol (Apr 21, 2007)

Assuming you mean Sir George Williams, the downtown campus, but I check www.booking.com  to see what the prices listed are and then usually go to Priceline and the pick you own price section...David and I are staying next weekend at the Omni Mont Royal a 4* on a PL bid for $75  US and with taxes ansd service it comes to $100 USD per night, but we usually just go 3* and get either the Hyatt at Desjardins Centre or the Holiday Inn downtown for around $52-$55 USD per night plus services it comes to about $75.00 ...PM me and I can check exactly how much we paid 2 weekends ago for a night at the Hyatt

I would think as long as you are near the Metro you would be good to go...


----------

